# Two Shelter Dogs



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

There are currently TWO adorable Maltese/maltese mix dogs that I've become aware of in my area. It is KILLING me. The first one, I'm sure will get a home soon. He is at a no-kill shelter here and in my experiences there little cute fluffy dogs go quickly. He could be my Lucy's twin brother:
https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...08871637.64372.244308265589768&type=1&theater

The second one, however, is at the same shelter that I got Lucy from. I'm keeping an eye on her, because, while I have really promised myself to remain a "one dog" family this time, I just have to make sure that she finds a home. I'm going to call the shelter this weekend and find out if the "june" date is a typo. I don't think it's possible that she's been there that long...
www.PetHarbor.com pet:LSVG.A653445
This shelter IS a kill shelter, but my understanding is that they give the dogs quite awhile before they do that. I just have to call and make sure that Chloe is safe. I'd hate to have to explain to my husband why we just HAVE TO get a second dog...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Gail - what a face on Mystere. I read that they rescued him when he RAN OUT OF TIME at another shelter. :smcry: So thankful he got pulled. And Chloe looks adorable. I doubt she could be there that long. Let us know when you check on her. Praying that they get homes. :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I went to the link for Chloe who was there a few minutes ago and now she's gone. :blink::blink:


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

OH, I think that's good news! The last time I was looking at a dog and it disappeared from that site, I called and it was adopted. I think I'll call them. I kind of hate to in case it's "different" news. But I sort of have to know. I've been watching her for a few days. :/


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wishing you (and her) luck, Gail. Let us know. I posted Luna on my FB page.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Hooray! I just called and Chloe is going to a rescue. I asked if it was a Las Vegas rescue and they said "yes." I did not ask what rescue, because, like I said--I'm not looking to adopt another dog. I just, for some insane reason that I don't understand myself, feel compelled to look at the dogs that are available in the shelters. I am just so happy that she is safe. And, actually, most of the rescues are better because they will make sure she gets a good home. The other one, Mystere, at the SPCA, is safe. He is just so cute and looks SO much like my Lucy. Only difference is his ears are shorter than hers.  Anyway, he's safe, but in my experience they don't really check out their adoptive homes that well. My daughter adopted from them, and while SHE was a good adopter, they really had very little way to know that, other than her word. At least he is safe. And so darned cute, he's sure to find a home. I get facebook updates from that shelter everytime they "debut" an animal for adoption.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: So relieved that she's out of the kill shelter.:chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So glad they are both safe! Bravo to the rescues!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy they are pulled.....they are both so cute and will probably get adopted soon. :aktion033:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Whew!!! Glad she was rescued :chili:


----------

